
Datalog for trees in Clojure - jonpither
http://blog.juxt.pro/posts/datascript-dom.html
======
dang
This looks good. Please email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to
send you a repost invite. This is an experiment in giving good stories a
second chance at attention on HN.

